

So this is America? - oewolf
http://www.commondreams.org/further/2011/02/16-3

======
ck2
Much better link with more details:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rob-kall/former-cia-agent-
ray-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rob-kall/former-cia-agent-ray-
mcgo_b_824433.html)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=N-Vy8fFnz18#t=0m20s>

If I am understanding this correctly, all this guy did was stay standing with
his back to the speaker.

That's some insane abuse if true.

------
kongqiu
What are the specific laws relating to non-violent protest at this kind of
event?

~~~
mkross
Assuming the article is correct (and the video seems to back that up), I
wouldn't even consider this protesting. Yelling over Clinton's speech, holding
up signs, harassing people going to the speech, throwing shoes -- these are
all protests. Quietly standing with your back to the speaker? Not a chance.

~~~
jeromec
I would call it a protest, a silent one, and with some degree of effect as
well especially if cameras ever showed the audience. However, such prompt
removal for such a passive/peaceful gesture is troubling.

------
ajays
While I'm appalled at the incident and upset, I don't think this belongs in
HN...

------
Skroob
Was he standing in the aisle? In his seat? Neither may justify being roughed
up like that, but this appears to be a statement from his lawyers, and a video
that only shows him being removed. Can we even be confident this is the whole
truth?

